# Problem, keine Verbindung vom Inet auf meinen FTP, need help



## keiichi (18. März 2006)

hi leute....
hab da nen problem und hoff das mir einer oder mehrere hier weiterhelfen können...

inet--> fritzbox fon --> netgear wgt634u wlan router --> ftp server (eigenständiger PC)
...........................................................................................--> notebook
...........................................................................................--> pc1
...........................................................................................--> pc2


kurze erklärung:
-die fritzbox stellt verbindung zum inet her
-der netgear router ist via kabel mit der fritzbox verbunden und dient nur als accesspoint im andern raum
-dhcp is bei beiden geräten ausgeschalten und alle geräte im netzwerk wurde eine feste ip zugewiesen (PCs, FTP-Server, Notebook, Router, Fritzbox)
-pcs und notebook sind via kabel und wlan mit dem router verbunden.
-ftp (port 20+21) sind in der fritzbox für den router und für alle pcs die noch im netzwerk sind freigegeben
-portforwarding wurde im router ebenfalls eingestellt 
da ich im router keine ports doppelt freigeben kann, habe ich folgende einstellungen nacheinander im router probiert:

Service Name.....Start Port.....End Port.....Server IP Adress
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FTP..............................20................21..........IP des FTP Servers



FTP..............................20................21..........IP der Fritzbox


egal was ich noch einstelle, ich komm aussm inet zum verrecken nicht auf den ftp, nur mit der loopback adresse komm ich drauf (127.0.0.1)

ich hoffe ich hab soweit alles einigermaßen verständlich erklärt wie ich was gemacht/angeschlossen/ausprobiert habe und das mir wer von euch helfen kann das problem zu lösen.

danke schonmal


gruß

keiichi


----------



## rohstoff77 (20. März 2006)

hi,

versuchst du von intern via der externen adresse auf deinen FTP zuzugreifen? weil das  nicht. vielleicht kann dir ja ein freund testen ob er auf deinen ftp kommt.


lg
rohstoff77


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

Erstmal: Ich moechte Euch beide bitten Euch an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.

Nun ein wenig was zum Thema FTP und NAT:
FTP ist so eine Sache mit NAT, wenn der Router kein Vernuenftiges Connection-Tracking kann kann die Konfiguration des NAT fuer recht komplex werden.
Zum einen gibt es 2 Arten von FTP: aktives und passives FTP.
Der Client baut die Kontrollverbindung zu Port 21 (FTP) des FTP-Servers auf. Danach kann dann der Client entscheiden ob er aktives oder passives FTP will.
Beim aktiven FTP wird die Datenverbindung (zum Beispiel fuer den eigentlich Transfer, aber z.B. auch fuer Dateilisten) vom Server von Port 20 (FTP-Data) zu einem beliebigen Port ueber 1024 des Clients aufgebaut.
Beim passiven FTP wird die Datenverbindung vom Client von einem beliebigen Port ueber 1024 zu einem belieben Port ueber 1024 des Server aufgebaut.
Es sollte nun ausreichen Port 21 am Router zu oeffnen und eine Weiterleitung zum FTP-Server einzurichten. Da Verbindungen von innen nach aussen in der Regel immer aufgebaut werden duerfen steht fuer aktives FTP eigentlich nichts im Weg. Fuer passives FTP wird nun entweder Connection-Tracking benoetigt oder aber etwas was im Grunde praktisch unpraktikabel ist: Es muessen alle Ports ueber 1024 geoeffnet und zum Rechner mit dem FTP-Server weitergeleitet werden.

So, ich hoff ich hab jetzt nichts vergessen in meinem kleinen Exkurs in die Welt der TCP-Verbindungen...


----------



## keiichi (26. März 2006)

Hi, danke für Deine Erklärung, doch weiterbringen tuts mich nicht wirklich.

Heißt das nu das ich besser den Router aussm Fenster kicke und mir was anständiges holen soll wenn das mit dem weiterleiten schon eingestellt ist aber sich trotzdem nix tut?
Das einzige was ich bekomm is nen TimeOut oder sofort nen Fehler das der FTP nicht gefunden werden kann.
Oder einfach nur das WLan der Fritzbox verstärken so das ich keinen AccessPoint mehr brauch ?
Ich denk es liegt am Netgear Router, das der nix durchlässt.


Naja, auf jeden Fall thx, das sich einige die Mühe machen und antworten und es ausführlich erklären


----------

